# can't identify this process



## TheShirtLady (Mar 22, 2013)

I am relatively new to the tshirt printing and currently am using dye sublimation but i am limited to light colored tech materials. I would like to expand to cotton and have researched some of the digital transfers out there like Transfer express from Stahls BUT I am looking for a full color SOFTER transfer like the one in this pic


----------



## TheShirtLady (Mar 22, 2013)

TheShirtLady said:


> I am relatively new to the tshirt printing and currently am using dye sublimation but i am limited to light colored tech materials. I would like to expand to cotton and have researched some of the digital transfers out there like Transfer express from Stahls BUT I am looking for a full color SOFTER transfer like the one in this pic



pic not working sorry try this? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552805334741275&set=pcb.552805411407934&type=1&theater

thanks for any help


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

That t-shirt could be printed with a DTG machine. I can't see any polymer haze around the print and the text at the bottom seems to be printed directly on the garment which leads me to believe it is likely done on a DTG printer.


----------



## TheShirtLady (Mar 22, 2013)

yeah the problem I'm running into with the digital heat transfers is the lettering, they keep telling me there has to be a "border" of some sort but I just want to be able to print lettering like the one shown...just priced the DTG printers...OUCH

thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you seen Freedom transfers from F&M Expressions?....They will send you some samples for testing if you ask....


----------



## TheShirtLady (Mar 22, 2013)

thanks I just sent them an email, they look great!


----------

